# Slingshot pouches



## KyleReynolds

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the whole slingshot community and I would like to make a homebuilt slingshot. I'm planning on using theraband gold as the bands but I have still not found a decent material for pouches. I'm looking for something cheap maybe even an alternative to buying of the internet. If anyone has any suggestions please feel free to leave a comment. If you happen to leave a link to a web shop of some sort it would be appreciated if it is located in Canada as international shipping is unreasonable.


----------



## treefork

Leather tongues from shoes bought at a thrift store. Leather purses ect.


----------



## BC-Slinger

I would check out Rayshots pouches or head to simpleshots webpage. In Canada we do not have much but get some good quality leather and pull a DIYS kinda deal(not thats bad I always use old boot leather or baseball leather pouches). Rays pouches are known for great quality and http://www.simple-shot.com/ has Rays for sale as well as a few other great builders pouches there for a wicked variety.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84

I found several leather shops/shoe repair/western boot and saddle places... in the area more than happy to provide handfuls of free scraps. just look around and ask with a smile.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Good quality boot leather is good it's what I use,I have to make my own as I use 5 hole pouches and I've not seen any vendors here that make them


----------



## Imperial

this subject comes up every now and then, all these pouch threads should just be merged. heres just a few with the similar question-

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9196-how-to-find-leather-cheap/?p=92683

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22998-alternative-pouch-materials-to-leather/?p=282701

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17652-kangaroo-leather/?p=207956

read through them, lots of information.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Pm e~shot. He sells quality pouches, cheap. Want to make your own? Pm Hrawk. He sells quality kangaroo hide which is excellent for pouches.


----------



## KyleReynolds

treefork said:


> Leather tongues from shoes bought at a thrift store. Leather purses ect.


Thanks, I took I quick look around the house and asked my parents and I was able to find a leather purse, I've now got a handful of leather


----------



## dgui

Ray's Super Sure Super Pouches are at the Top for me.


----------



## Rayshot

dgui said:


> Ray's Super Sure Super Pouches are at the Top for me.


Me too. Heh, heh heh

Here is the full line up. Even though you have some leather keep this vendor page thread in mind

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------



## All Buns Glazing

dgui said:


> Ray's Super Sure Super Pouches are at the Top for me.


Yeh, the super sure super pouches are very popular, too.

Good luck on making your own pouches!


----------



## tristanjones

Any piece of strong leather will do! Shoes, purses! I prefer my pouches with a centre hole so it holds the ammo perfectly centered!


----------



## Xamllew

For light bands I've found duct tape layered multiple times to work well, they eventually rip but I get a good couple hundred shots. Also not all leather will work, I've used baseball glove leather which ripped almost instantly.


----------



## Cjw

I'm a big fan of Bill Hayes pouches. Really like the size.


----------



## Vetryan15

If u have a crafts store. " Michael's" or " A.C Moore. They sell packages of leather scrapes.


----------



## e~shot

few of interesting post found here on pouch making

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3876-slingshot-pouch-design/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18861-that-pouch-centering-hole/?hl=pouch


----------

